
Germany unveils zero-emissions train that only emits steam - ssuda
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/germany-unveils-zero-emissions-train-only-emits-steam-lower-saxony-hydrogen-powered-a7391581.html
======
detaro
TL;DR: Hydrogen powered train, 14 have been ordered by the state of Lower
Saxony.

(And by now most people have heard of hydrogen-powered vehicles, so this is a
really annoying headline. It's of course roughly as zero-emissions as any
electric train, vastly depending on the electricity source).

------
blacksqr
Emits steam <> zero emissions

